# Branson 3520h



## monkeyboy

Looked and got some seat time on a Branson 3520h. They have a three speed tranny now. Really liked it. Quoted 21,200 for it out the door with additional rear hydro lines and a work light. Anyone have a Branson? And does the price sound high? I have had seat time on green and orange machines too. Wasn't as impressed with them. I plan on keeping it so resale value isn't important.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Monkeyboy! Sorry I can't offer advice on the Branson, but I did find this.... http://www.farmersequip.com/search-...-Washington-USA-2014-Branson-3520H-[1930400]/ If it impresses you more than John Deere or Kubota offerings, heck, I'd go for it then give us some pictures!


----------



## monkeyboy

I will be looking at a Mahindra later this week (3016 and a 3616) but I am reading alot of people that have build issues with these tractors. have they gotten too big too fast and are now sending them out the door to fast?


----------



## monkeyboy

Now I have it down to two tractors: kubota B2650 or a Branson 3520H. Like the MMM on the kubota and the smaller size and the location of the FEL joystick. The size would be nice on my lawn. But it doesn't lift enough for me to use rental stuff (48 tiller, Harley rake... I think) the branson is larger and more hp. I have a 200 foot gravel driveway to maintain snow removal and summer gravel repair. A pond to landscape around and mow by. 2 acres to mow and 2 acres to reclaim with septic mound system.


----------



## monkeyboy

bought the branson.


----------



## silverslim

Hi Monkeyboy. I bought a Branson 4520C this past summer. Have moved and spread 30+ tons of soil and plowed some snow this winter. It has been a joy to use so far. Dealer has been great. I paid $29K so your price seems to be inline. Good luck.


----------



## monkeyboy

thanks Silverslim!!!. How come you had to moved so much soil? I purchased an upgraded bucket with the purchase of the tractor. The bucket has 200 lb. more steel on it to beef it up a bit. I have moved 8 tons of +8 sized rocks and 8 tons of pea gravel for landscaping. I mostly use if for snow removal on my driveway now. before the frost moved into the ground, I purchased a 2 row cultivator and used it to dig up some areas instead of getting a disc. This little cultivator seams to tear up the ground pretty well. A disc would have done it faster but that doesn't give me enough seat time. in the spring I intend to level the area out all off with a 66" landspride box blade I picked up brand new from a dealer. Plus put in a garden. I love this tractor. works well for everything I have used it for, even used the bucket to put up Christmas lights, how nice that was to walk across a bucket instead of moving a ladder every two feet. I am at 48 hours of seat time on it so far.


----------



## silverslim

Hi Monkeyboy. I too have 48 hrs seat time! Just had a little leak that the dealer had to take care of under warranty (just a loose clamp) but had him do the first service while he had the machine. I moved all that dirt last summer when we had a slab put in for the barn we had built to store the tractor  It was done by the Amish from Lancaster PA. What a nice job they did! Now I'm just using it to move snow...got a backblade last week to help with that. The FEL really tears up the driveway (gravel) when it's not frozen. I got the 4520C so I would be warm while plowing this winter. I had a FarmTrac 39HST and almost froze to death last winter. I'm too old for that anymore. Now I plow in my shirtsleeves  It's -4 here this morning but no snow so no plowing. Enjoy your machine!


----------



## pblanton

I just bought a 2015 branson 3520H. I love the hydrostatic transmission, but I have property where the FEL is king. If you are plowing and planting and lots of continuous motion, I'd recommend you go with the shuttle shift. It's $1000 cheaper and has a lever that allows you to switch from forward to backward in the same gear with little concentration.

The Hydrostatic was the choice for me... but I'd have been fine with the shuttle shift. Make your decision accordingly.


----------



## Grizzly

I bought the size just under the 3520....I got the 3120r at then end of Feb. It had 2 hours when I bought it, I am creeping it up to 15-16 by now. I have 0 complaints thus far, I can run all weekend on 1 tank of diesel. I've used it pulling a 16" bottom plow with no issue...It's got plenty of power for my 18 acres! 

We paid 21,500 for tractor, loader, LMC Box Blade, Auger, and trailer.


----------



## pblanton

Grizzly, That's great. The HST takes a few horsepower from your tractor to operate, so the 3120R with shuttle is probably a bit more powerful that the 3520H with Hydro.

I could have gone either way, but my Craftsman garden tractor has a 24 HP Kohler engine and HST and I have fallen in love with it. Additionally, my daughters are experienced with the HST on the Craftsman, so moving the real tractor will be easier on them... though they both can drive a stick shift fine, so the shuttle would have been fine for them too.


----------



## lakeman540

I just purchased the 3520H with loader and backhoe to do land work on 2 acres on my lake property, only have about 10 hours so far but really like the tractor.


----------



## bippenp

lakeman540 - Sounds like the same tractor and attachments that I'm looking at online. Do you mind letting me know where you bought it and what you paid?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## monkeyboy

Past the 100 hour mark and performed the standard maintenance on my 3520h. So far I have a broken flasher light on the back because of a tree branch. That's all that is wrong with the tractor. The FEL come off pretty easy. And I love the two speed PTO option for mowing.


----------



## pblanton

monkeyboy said:


> Past the 100 hour mark and performed the standard maintenance on my 3520h. So far I have a broken flasher light on the back because of a tree branch. That's all that is wrong with the tractor. The FEL come off pretty easy. And I love the two speed PTO option for mowing.


I forgot to tighten the little toolbox on my 3520H and it fell out and I ran over it. 

I hammered it mostly back into shape, but it really hurt my feelings.


----------



## lakeman540

I don't mind I bought it at Haller motor worx in magazine AR for $25000 and have had no problems with it .


----------



## lakeman540

Sorry looked at wrong email it was Haller Motorworx in AR


----------



## bippenp

Thanks lakeman540. I haven't hit $25K yet, but I have got to $26K.


----------



## pblanton

I also got the 3520H with loader and backhoe. I also had my rear tires filled with Rimguard. Total price was ***$24,500*.

They were having a special package sale with the backhoe that made it a no brainer, as it was about $5k cheaper than normal. It was also a clearance sale on the 2015 models, though it was early in the year for a clearance sale. I think I just hit the timing right on it.

I got it at Colorado Tractor Corporation in Berthoud Colorado.

***Edited: *I remembered it at $24,500, but just reviewed the contract and the total out-the-door price, including dealer fees, was $25,350.


----------



## bippenp

Thanks for the price, pblanton. I visited another Dealer yesterday, but I still can't break $26K


----------



## Aquamoose

I also bought my 3520h with the loader & backhoe (and thumb) for $24,500. I added two rear remotes and a front electronically controlled remote (not a diverter) installed for $1,400 additional. 

I only had this for a month but so far, I like it. The only concern is the construction of the bucket which appears to be thin. Didn't know that there was an upgrade option so I'm a little bummed about it but I'll be careful with it. 

I'm planning to get an ANBO grapple, sapling puller, backhoe ripper and will be fabricating a movable dolly to store the backhoe. The space where I plan to store it is 35" wide yet I believe I have a solution. 

In the future, work & warning lights will be added and a 3-point hitch "carry-all" to carry tools around.


----------



## n194060

Do you have a cutter on your bucket?That will help if you don't.


----------



## monkeyboy

The upgraded bucket I purchased was because the dealer I purchased the tractor from welded his own buckets up. 25k or 26k is still 10k less than any of the big three tractor manufacturers. Your still getting more tractor.


----------



## monkeyboy

No cutter on the bucket. I want one any suggestions on a brand, price paid and can you take them off (easily)?


----------



## pblanton

Aquamoose said:


> I'm planning to get an ANBO grapple, sapling puller, backhoe ripper and will be fabricating a movable dolly to store the backhoe.


I love my 3520H. I bought a box blade from Colorado Tractor Attachments:

http://www.coloradotractorattachments.com/

and I saw lots of cool bucket attachments that they carry, but they carry them under another name, BucketSolutions:

http://www.bucketsolutions.com

I think they'll have everything you need and for pretty cheap. For instance, their three point post hole digger with a 9" or 12" auger is $438.

http://www.coloradotractorattachments.com/#!post-hole-digger/c9jm


----------



## n194060

Monkey boy. My cutter just goes on with carriage bolts. Prices vary depending on thickness and length. Mine is 1/2" by 72" by 3" wide. You can get them from 3/8 to 3/4 thick and whatever length you need. You can spend as little as $60-$300. Shop around in your area.


----------



## pblanton

n194060 said:


> Monkey boy. My cutter just goes on with carriage bolts. Prices vary depending on thickness and length. Mine is 1/2" by 72" by 3" wide. You can get them from 3/8 to 3/4 thick and whatever length you need. You can spend as little as $60-$300. Shop around in your area.


When you say "Cutter" are you talking about a toothbar?

http://www.toothbar.net


----------



## monkeyboy

Yes a tooth bar. I have a 72 inch low profile bucket. I like yours that is easy on and off. 400 dollars is pretty steep just to dig dirt though.


----------



## n194060

Cutting edge or bucket cutter. Here is an example


----------



## n194060

You can bolt or weld on.


----------



## pblanton

n194060 said:


> You can bolt or weld on.


I like that. The bucket that came with my Branson 3520H has a a cutter bar like that welded on the front edge, it's just not as thick or as deep.


----------

